# FUJIFILM X-A3 OR SONY A6000



## claris.91

Hi everyone, 

Which is better for a beginner?


----------



## jcdeboever

That's subjective. Both will get the job done. Fuji has a pretty impressive lineup of lens'.


----------



## beagle100

claris.91 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Which is better for a beginner?



Fuji, Olympus, Sony ....  whatever works
*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------



## cgw

Between these two, it's really a matter of whether you prefer an electronic viewfinder(Sony) or a flippy LCD. I shot a friend's Fuji X70 this weekend(I have a Fuji X100T)and just couldn't get with the LCD-as-viewfinder set-up. The Sony A6000's price seems to be slowly trending down, especially with its kit zoom.


----------



## SivKhalil

Both brands are great! Maybe just base the decision on the price?


----------



## Norten

I've got a Sony NEX-5R which also doesn't have a viewfinder. Ended up having to spend a pretty penny to get one 'cause shooting with the LCD in daylight is difficult to say the least.

Go for whichever you can ... but opt for the built-in viewfinder!


----------

